# FS 1x 10gal tank, 36 gal bowfront, 3 gal halfmoon plus...



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

10gal tank with mesh reptile lid.
Should still hold water. 7.5/10 condition. 
$15

36 gal bowfront setup 
-tank 30x12-15-12x
-canopy/hood (whatever you care to call it) with hinged opening
-30" fluorescent fixture with Aqueon full spectrum T8 bulb. 17watt. Hardly used.
-200 watt heater with instructiobs
-Aqueon 40-50gal rated filter 
-medium fish net
-unopened Aqueon tropical flake. 45oz.
-Jungle: Start Right water conditioner 1/4 used.
-Stand 36x23x28h Braces recomended. Do not need to take 

Holds water. Taken down day after boxing day. 9.5/10 condition
$140->
-$10 if stand not wanted.

Acrylic or Plexiglas 3 gal half moon kit
Still holds water. 9/10 condition
-Tank
-Air filter
-Air pump
-Tubing
-Multi-color LED air stone
-black rock
-black background (will need to double check)

Asking $20


Miscellaneous:

-48" Cora life T5 fixture. Comes with two bulbs on dead one almost
$25->$20

-Java wood drift wood 
$20->$15

-2.5 gal bucket worth of coco fiber. Bucket not included.
$10->$6

-Glass lid for 20 or 25gal(24" tank) broken back left corner area. Does not in anyway make it unusable it is hidden by fixture anyways. 
$10->$8

-Tetra whisper 10 no media but has prefilter 
$7

-Tetra whisper 30 newer but used media 
$15 


Free items....
-x2 3' bamboo sticks
-x1 unique twirly stick thing
-x1 homemade 10gal reptile lid


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bump bump

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

interested in both 10's

do you happen to know the measurements?


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bump 75 gallom tank sold but things parted from it so I have them listed.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Do you have dimensions or pics of the stand? Thanks.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

I'll have to check in the morning I do know it is 36" left to right.

I can't split this from the tank unless someone buys the 36gal setup. Just to let you know. ><
Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Sorry forgot to come back with the dimensions they are 36x22x28h

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Oops forgot to mention 24" hood with 2 incandescent $15
Glass lid for 20 or 25gal(24" tank) broken back left corner area. Does not in anyway Dean it unusable it is hidden by fixture anyways. $10

Tetra whisper 10 no media but has prefilter $7
Tetra whisper 30 newer but used media $15 
Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

It won't let me edit my main post? Was going to add in the items and adjust the availability for a tank...

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bumpity

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bump bump

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bump.

Willing to trade 36gal set up for an acrylic or Plexi/acrylic tank.
Wanting either,,,, 
Minimum 3', Max 4' length
Minimum 18", Max 24" width
Minimum 18", Max 24" height

I am looking to put on its side so the opening is at the front and doors can be added. But I am open to different sizes so long as they are inside those size parameters.

I would prefer the floor space to be 48x24 as I do not know what gender of skink I want to get.


Should have a clear front and back with little to no scratches as I want to see the front, and want to be able to see the background through the back clearly as it is a cling on.
Reptile use no fish. So I do not need filters or anything.

Pm for more info if wanted. In a rush. May be missing things. Lol.
Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bump.

36gal setup from $140 to $130.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Can't edit post,
36gal sold
3gal I'm giving a week or I'm getting a bet ta and marimo moss. ;-) 

The stand that was to go with the tank is still available. $40obo
7/10 condition.
Bit of a chew mark on the inside drawer due to my hamster, but other than a few scratches on the outside it is OK.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bump.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bump.
Decided to keep stand so no longer available,

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cdoug (Jan 16, 2013)

do you still have the 48" light? i'm interested. text me at 778-867-1851


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

UPDATE
**** All the tanks I am now listing will have no gaurentee that it will hold water unless otherwise stated****

-20gal long 30x12x12"h +1 background desert one side river bed on the other. 2yrs old. Used to be a fire bellied toad setup. Was used once for a hamster. Visually seal is OK but I wouldn't risk it. If I had a yard to test it different story. Clean and disinfected If wanted for reptiles, I will throw the other background and tan reptile carpet in for free.
$20
$30 = reptile lid + tank FIRM 


- x1 20gal high 24x12x17"h cracked frame and a hairline crack on the side near the bottom of the glass. Comes with black background on reverse side is an aquatic scene.
$17
COMBOS - FIRM PRICES
$20 = glass lid + tank 
$25 = reptile lid + tank 
$30= 24" hood/bulbs + glass lid + tank 
$35 = reptile lid + hood/bulbs + tank + glass lid



- x1 10gal No guarentee it will hold water.
$10 
$15 = reptile lid + tank 

-Exo Terra terrarium 12x12x18 old spring clip lid. Comes with a vine, bamboo, 2fake orchid plant/sticks, fake fern. Does not need to be taken as the fake plants are not in good condition. It is enough to setup a reptile right away though. Do not know if it still holds water. In excellant condition. No background.
$40




Miscellaneous:
-200 Watt All Glass Aquarium adjustable heater. Never used comes with instructions
$10 

-24" 30watt aquarium hood x2 10-15watt bulbs still work.
$15 


-48" Cora life T5 fixture. Comes with two bulbs on dead one almost
$25->$20

-Air pump, tubing, connector, and air filter. 
$10

-Java wood drift wood 
$20->$15 

-2.5 gal bucket worth of coco fiber. Bucket not included.
$10->$6->$5 

-Glass lid for 20 or 25gal(24" tank) broken back left corner area. Does not in anyway make it unusable it is hidden by fixture anyways. 
$10->$8->$5

-Tetra whisper 10 no media but has prefilter 
$7

-Tetra whisper 30 newer but used media 
$15->$13


Free items....
-x2 3' bamboo sticks
-x1 homemade 10gal reptile lid

Buy all for $170

36 gal bowfront setup - SOLD
Acrylic or Plexiglas 3 gal half moon kit - SOLD

4+ items we can work out a bit of a discount.
Items $15 and under are firm unless 4+ are purchased

Keep in touch for 10gal aquarium setup + fish.

Will consider trade for a 6gal fluval or Fluval Spec 5.6 gal. Must come with working filter, and working light, heater if available. Must hold water, and must look 8/10 condition.

Also 6lbs of clean black sand, or black aquarium plant soil. Darker brown also acceptable. 
Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bump.

Also adding 10gal LED almost full setup $65 OBO

Comes with...
-x5 full grown neon tetra
-x2 black skirt (one almost full grown, one halfway there)(if cheap black skirts can be found they will be added to the group price will not alter)
-x1 4-5" albino bristle nose pleco. May be male not 100% sure though. 
-x1 bottle of start right water conditioner. Only used once or twice still really full.
- x1 container of tropical flake and a zip lock bag of tropical flake
- a zip lock bag with a mixture of algae wafers
-x1 large fish net
- hood with LED light
-10-20gal filter with media
- LCD thermometer strip
- x3 hides
-x2 fake Lilly plants
- a bunch of cool rocks and some plastic Grinch (these are wicked lol) rocks.
-black background

Does not come with the bamboo plant, blue betta, or betta leaf.
Also, no substrate, pump, stand or heater included. I busted the heater on the ceramic tile. Slipped out of my hand. -.-

Again $65 obo
if taken at $65 I will throw in an air pump, air filter, and all it's tubing. 
















Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

PRICE and ITEM UPDATE
**** All the tanks (Minus 10gal LED setup) am now listing will have no gaurentee that it will hold water unless otherwise stated****

-20gal long 30x12x12h, x1 background (dessert one side fish other). If for reptiles an other background will be thrown in plus tan reptile carpet
$20
$30>$25= reptile lid + tank 


- x1 20gal high 24x12x17"h w/black background on reverse side is an aquatic scene and glass lid with corner piece broken but still work
$15
COMBOS - FIRM PRICES
$20= reptile lid + tank/glass lid
$25= 24" hood/bulbs + tank/glass lid 
$30 = reptile lid + hood/bulbs + tank/glass lid


- x1 10gal No guarentee it will hold water.
$5 
$10 reptile lid + tank 


-Exo Terra terrarium 12x12x18 + some decor (decor does not need to be taken)
$35


-10gal LED almost full set up.
Decor, food, hood/led light, filter/media, thermometer, black background, and conditioner. x3 hides **** no stand ****

$60>$55 OBO
If taken at $60>$55 I will throw in an air pump, air filter, and it's things


Miscellaneous:
-200 Watt All Glass Aquarium adjustable heater. Never used comes with instructions
$10 

-24" 30watt aquarium hood x2 10-15watt bulbs still work.
$15 

-48" Cora life T5 fixture. Comes with two bulbs on dead one almost
$20

-Air pump, tubing, connector, and air filter. 
$10

-Java wood drift wood 
$15 

-2.5 gal bucket worth of coco fiber. Bucket not included.
NO LONGER AVAILABLE.

-Tetra whisper 10 no media but has prefilter 
$7

-Tetra whisper 30 in tank filter newer but used media 
$13>$10



Free items....
-x2 3' bamboo sticks
-x1 homemade 10gal reptile lid




Buy all for $195>$190
Buy all minus 10gal LED setup $150

4+ items we can work out a bit of a discount.
Items $15 and under are firm unless 4+ are purchased

Will consider trade-partial trade on a higher quality betta.




If interested, inquire about my small animal cages
30x18x15h(aprox) platform, ladder, water bottle and food dish MIGHT hold minimum size of an adult degu holds male rats or obese female rats up to small guinea pig/ young dwarf rabbit (not a permenant home for animals over 1lbs in my opinion. Wire can be broken down for easy storage.
$15


Also might be selling my Xbox 360 will have mind made up at the end of the month. Just thought I'd throw this in. :-D MAYBE an older Toshiba laptop with good Harmon Kardon speakers as well as Kurzweil, and Co-Writer are installed 2005-2007 versions. ***** still looking for some of the games for the Xbox.




Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottD (Apr 18, 2014)

Are u able to text me a pick of to 10g set up ?? 604-626-8896 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottD (Apr 18, 2014)

Sorry meant pic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

I am unable to send pictures via text. I think I sent you a message with an other option.

Just reposing the pictures as well.  
















Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bump

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bump

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bump bump bump. Need to make way for my grad present. X3 hehehehehe. 

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bump possible garage sale next week. Keep an eye out. My prices are already lower, but I am considering a small discount for BCA members on all animal products. 

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bump. Unsure of when I will be having a garage sale.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bumpity bump.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Fishy_Addiction said:


> PRICE and ITEM UPDATE
> **** 10gal LED setup is the only tank that will hold water.****
> 
> 20gal long setup $20
> ...


----------

